# Where do u all where your bright makeup to?



## oyindamola87 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just wondering y'all
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oyindamola


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 19, 2008)

the club.....and from my bathroom to my living room and to my bedroom..Honestly i wonder why i get into so many bright colors when im not gonna use them like that but i do use them more for clientel and for photoshoots, but personally i dont like to look loud when i go out. The loudest i'd go is smokey but everything else is usually very nude to tone down the craziness.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 19, 2008)

I wear my bright makeup everywhere...I love it, and I don't care if people think it's weird, because it lets me be creative!  I'm just crazy I guess, but I imagine I'll be the eighty year old woman with bright bright bright blue eyeshadow, neon pink blush, and orange lipstick, without a care in the world.


----------



## User49 (Nov 19, 2008)

Me too! LIke the visual lady from the Originals collection! I love brights. Lately I'm getting more and more into smokey eyes though. But I love my blues and oranges and pinks and anything. If you are worried about how to get away with brights try using a bright lipstick with smokey or neatural eyes. Or just use one bright eyeshadow to start with. It's about having the confidence to wear it! :0)


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 19, 2008)

Totally agree, ladies. My work uniform is black, so I can wear anything. But, even when I'm off and in jeans, I work my colors.


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 19, 2008)

I wish i had the guts to walk around with chrome yellow on my eyes at 11am.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 19, 2008)

Use it with browns. There's a way to wear everything.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 19, 2008)

I love color. So I will wear all colors all day , every day..lol. For work purposes, I do tone down how dark I wear the color, but as long as I don't do a rainbow look for work, I'm good...


----------



## User49 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think that yeah bright make up can attract some attention but if you think it looks good wear it. Don't care about what other people think. There are a lot of people out there that are going to say bright make up is ott make up bla bla bla, but life is too short to live by other peoples rules. If wearing a bright eyeshadow makes you feel a little bit perkier do it you know? If you don't feel that you have the 'guts' to wear it, what is it that is stopping you? What do you mean? I mean just give it a go. For every person that says 'wow that's bright, there are going to be ten thinking, gosh she's confident i wish I had the guts to wear that it looks fab!" you know? You only get one life. Have fun with it! :0)


----------



## couturesista (Nov 19, 2008)

Everywhere, what's the pt of getting all done up with no place to go? Even if it's only to Walgreens or the Supermarket.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Use it with browns. There's a way to wear everything._

 
SO TRUE!!! IM NOT AS GOOD AS I WOULD LIKE TO BE IN EYE MAKEUP SO I STARTED PRACTICING BY APPLYING EVERY DAY. BRIGHT COLORS AND ALL. I FIND WAYS TO TONE IT DOWN IF I'M NOT FEELING IT...

YOU CAN TELL I'M A MAKEUP FIEND WHEN YOU SEE ME ON THE TRAIN.... WHAT CAN I SAY


----------



## panther27 (Nov 19, 2008)

I wear it wherever and whenever,I don't really care what others think.It makes me happy and it looks good


----------



## LatinaRose (Nov 20, 2008)

I save the really dramatic bright looks for the nightclub, but in no way am I scared of color in the daytime.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Honestly, im in a natural phase, but i used to wear my brights alllll the time. 

I remeber showing up to work (i worked at a very "preppy" clothing store) and there was another manager filling in that day. I was wearing like electric eel and aquadisiac etc. you should have seen his face. lol.


----------



## carandru (Nov 20, 2008)

I would wear them anywhere really.... if I wore makeup anywhere besides the club, special events, or photoshoots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You just have to make sure your look is appropriate. I personally like anything bright, but I have learned how to tone it down if I need to


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 20, 2008)

i have a weird reason for this: because bright makeup is the only reason i manage to wake up every single morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its so much fun trying to come up with something funky and crazy in the morning that i usually wake up before my alarm even rings


----------



## banjobama (Nov 20, 2008)

I wear mine everywhere but work, where I have to look professional and conservative. So I wear it shopping, etc. Usually just a pop of some color, nothing overpowering.


----------



## iadoremac (Nov 20, 2008)

Girl I wear them everyday doing my MBA at the moment with a bunch of boring intellectuals.........in need something to brighten up my day. I am wearing a very bright pink on my lids right now


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 20, 2008)

Everyday - everywhere. Well, not everyday, but a lot of days.

The look below is one of mine, and the kind of things I do on a regular basis.

Well executed, artistic makeup. It may be bright, but thats okay, thats just who I am.

Not to say I dont love neutrals though, I love doing a frosty neutral eye with a bright blush on my cheeks


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 20, 2008)

Whereverrrrr

I do my makeup based on my mood, not where I will be going


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 20, 2008)

On the weekends, I wear it any and EVERYWHERE, LOL.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 20, 2008)

To parties, clubs and if I'm in a good mood, I'll wear bright e/s when I go out on the weekends.

.... and I wear them at home too *lol* I know, I'm weird! If I'm home with something new, I can't wait to put them on... I can do my chores and running around the house with my makeup on.


----------



## Holly (Nov 20, 2008)

I wear them everywhere! I feel much more confident with my bright colors rather than wearing neutrals TBH! and I honestly don't care if people are suprised with how bright it is, because I know it looks great on me, and it's just what I do


----------



## user79 (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't wear it to work because I work in an office environment, but I wear it in my free time, wherever I want basically. I sometimes get weird looks because I live in a relatively small town, but I don't care.


----------



## entyce08 (Nov 21, 2008)

I work in an office environment but i will still wear bright color....i just keep it to one and pair it with neutrals......but in my down time i wear whatever the hell tickles my fancy!!


----------



## sinergy (Nov 21, 2008)

wherever and whenever. the good thing about being a hairdresser is anything goes! now, to attract new clientele, sometimes its hard and i need to tone it down some, because its just plain true, some people will judge you based on your appearance, and sometimes if they think your a little too wild or edgy looking that you can't do natural or sophisticated hair. but anyhow, back on topic....lol...o yea to the kids school and stuff, i try not to be too crazy. dont want to scare them.


----------



## Repunzel (Nov 21, 2008)

i wear it 2 work!
and i get asked who does your makeup lol, me!


----------



## EllieFerris (Nov 23, 2008)

I work in an office, but have quite a bit of autonomy. I used to wear very subtle colors, but over the past 3 1/2 years there, I've gotten more bold. Now? Yeah, I'll totally rock out the Pandemonium Quad or Smokey Eyes and it totally works. My key is to do nothing to the bottom of my eye, even for smokey eyes, not even mascara. It looks really neat and kind of quasi retro. 

Now on the weekend, all bets are off! Even if I go to the grocery store, I wear everything from full coverage foundation to 1/2 lashes.

I just don't give a poo.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 25, 2008)

I work in an office too but we only have men here (engineering office) and they wouldn't know the difference between yellow eyeshadow and purple eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I pretty much wear whatever I want. I do wear the bright colours toned down though (soft fuchsia blended with pink as opposed to bright fuchsia) and don't pair bright eyes with bright lips...

On the weekends and when I'm out at night, that's when I go more crazy with colour. It really depends on my mood


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 25, 2008)

almost wherever.. malls, movies.. but I love bright and different look to go to concerts..


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 26, 2008)

I wear brights anytime, I can wear any colours I want to for work, It really depends on what I feel like when i wake up ans start applying it.


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 26, 2008)

I wear bright makeup everywhere!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I go to school(I guess what equals to colleage? I'm in Denmark so idk) and work part time at MAC. Last time I was at work I had a women ask for eyeshadows for her daughter. I showed her some different options and she said "well... _you_ can wear the bright colors because you're _here_... but my daughter is in _colleage_!" I just told her that I had been to school this morning wearing the exact same makeup as I was now xD


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 26, 2008)

I wear mine anywhere and everywhere. I don't have a job where I need to be conservative and in my every day life I just like wearing bold looks as a part of my personal style.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 26, 2008)

i stick with night time usually for bright. i am not scared of daytime bold colors, i'm just lazy in the morning heh. i wear a wash of color to work (sometimes with eye liner), blush, mascara, lipstick, foundation and add more brighter color after work (basically to run errands, lol)
weekends? i usually stick with smokey eyes , to be honest. i do love brights though, i just seem to do them more over the summer (except for my bright red lipstick!)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 26, 2008)

church.


----------



## shea_47 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_church._

 





best answer ever. 

i wear colours any and everywhere. I go to university in northern Ontario, I'm in second year history and all of my classmates are guys, boring nerdy girls who _still _wear scrunchies or cake-faces who wear lululemon/abercrombie/hollister/american eagle only.

Needless to say, I stand out a little to the professors with my hot pink eyeshadow in a class of 20 or so kids.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 28, 2008)

I wish I had the guts to wear bright colors.....I buy all these super bright awesome colors....but then when I put them on its like I dont know how to work my eye shape or something, it looks weird. So for now, until I feel comfortable with my skills and get courage to go to work with my bright shadow, I just wear bright liner


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 28, 2008)

^^ bright liner is a good start!! Just slowly ease into it!

I wear bright colours on the weekends... and on Friday's (it's causal friday at work)... other than that, it's soft neturals, purples, pinks...(some times green).

I actually wore Bright Sunshine, Bio Green and Electric Eel to work yesterday, I got so many compliments... I never get compliments when I wear neturals.

And wearing bright colours makes me feel confident, and really makes me bouncy (although I do have to be in the right mood to wear them). I wish I could wear them every day...


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 29, 2008)

I usually wear dark red lips and smoky eyes. Sometimes, I wear a bunch of blue shadow, black liner and mascara and neutral lips.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_church._

 




kensie I love you! You're the funniest member here


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2008)

I love bright colors! Wear them where you want to. At work I don't wear much makeup - before I wear neutral colors I prefer wearing no makeup


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 29, 2008)

Everywhere, for school I mostly use natural colors. But my makeup depends on my mood. If I want to do a bright eye makeup to school, then I´ll do it


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 1, 2008)

work...meetings...the grocery store...the salon (the stylists fuss at me when my eyes aren't done lol)...pretty much everywhere.


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Everywhere, what's the pt of getting all done up with no place to go? Even if it's only to Walgreens or the Supermarket._

 
Oh girl me too....I'll gladly bust out my pretty new green or purple eyeshadow to go to the Dollar Tree anyday of the week lol


----------



## Mac_Lust (Dec 1, 2008)

Most of the time ... out to the clubs.. but I really like to do it on the weekends when im just out shopping or hanging with friends!!! 


~*Mac love*~~*Mac Lust*~


----------

